# wood acoustic panel?



## untuned (Mar 29, 2012)

Is wood a good choice for some sort of acoustic dampner behind the front mains?

I made a couple of these up out of an old shipping crate and some spare copper wire. I would like to place these on the front wall behind the front main speakers but, if it's going to create a sound issue then they will have to go elsewhere


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Those are very cool looking though on the front wall of a home theater isn't really the place for them as that wall would normally be absorbing. Maybe on the rear 1/2 of the side walls somewhere?

Bryan


----------



## untuned (Mar 29, 2012)

Sounds good......thanks for the compliment and suggestion:T


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I agree, they do look cool, you did a nice job. I think these will be better diffusers than absorbers. And again the back 1/2 of the room & up in the top 1/2 on the wall. Would not hurt to have one on the back wall. Can you measure before and after placement so we can see how they really work?

You might also consider leaving some more space between the boards to allow more sound to flow through them better, build a frame around some 1 or 2 inch fiberglass & mount these inside the frame in front of the fiberglass. That might give you better diffusion with some absorbtion of what gets bounced inside the panel.

Not trying to take away form your design, I really like them, just writing outloud & trying to help. Again measurements would be great.


----------



## untuned (Mar 29, 2012)

diffusers not absorbers...that's what i meant:duh:

The only problem is that I haven't even started my HT build yet, I'm just trying to throw some ideas out there and get my ducks in a row before I start. I appreciate anyone who takes the time to give me advice.

Wonder if I could build the same thing, just out of some foam panels?


----------



## olga66 (Feb 14, 2012)

It is amazing work, looks like steampunk style
I'm doing a lot similar like you 









Regards Olga
http://olga66.wordpress.com/


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

untuned...

What you have created is remarkable. Your provenance just adds to the utility and fundamental nature of these pieces. At auction in 20 yrs when these gather a little experience and maybe a connection with a notable character adding to the provenance and overall impression of these pieces and the fact there are two and in 20years they might just as well be 100yrs... as art their worth is priceless as acoustic controls I would try mounting these out from the wall anywhere from 2" to 6" or maybe more before I try the frame idea..., although these might look interesting mounted on sound panels of equal or slightly larger size but your the artist. I defer to Bryan on the acoustic treatment ideas. I'm just sayin I like them..., nice work.I like the symmetry, the balance and compliment of materials and utility. 

Don't mind me I am in a ...


----------



## untuned (Mar 29, 2012)

Olga66---- That is a wonderful piece of functional art you have there. I was thinking of doing the same from cut foam myself. How heavy is it?!

Gregr---- Thank you for the kind words and it's nice to see someone who thinks close to the way I do. I don't know how I'm going to implement them or if I will......They are really really heavy pieces. 

I have another idea of how I can use a similar setup with a different media.... I'll have to get a rendering up when I get a chance so I can get some feedback. What to know if it's worth it or if I'm running in place.

Again...Thanks for the compliments and hopefully I get something together that will function as well as be appealing to the eye with the lights on!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Brad and Olga, to echo what everyone else has said those look great:T Even if they did not do much for sound they look awesome as art pieces.


----------



## olga66 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you all for nice wording
There are some of my other works
http://olga66.wordpress.com/my-works/


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Olga these are interesting pieces and a very nice study. Your work here reminds me of sound diffusion panels except yours are made up of smaller pieces whereas the panels I'm thinking of are long wavy strips of 3" wide balsa type product and 8',10' and 12' long, each 3" strip stacked one on top of the other make up to a 4' width. With the ends alining perfectly one could finish any dimension room with no obvious starts and stops. 

To use these panels as sound controls you would need toadd depth to each panel with sharp angles on the top pieces.

Brad you especially, if you were to add a final dimension on top of each stack that is one sharply angled piece to finish each stack. Each final piece with varying angle and direction. 

Brad, to use these I think suspending each from the ceiling with 2 threaded rods with threaded escutcheons/flange to bolt to the ceiling (make sure you pre-drill into the ceiling joist[2x10 framming]). Next with a screw-eye on your piece bend the rod into the eye to anchor through the eye and rod. You could add one or two more rods on the back to stabilize your piece from the wall. If ya know what I mean....

I think it will look fantastic..., the effect you will have to adjust when you find the need. 

Hopefully Bryan is reading this thread, cause I can be so wrong but I think there is good sound utility in what you have here now and with a little additional work you can gain better effect... 

Please keep us informed on your decisions and how your progressing. 

Thanks :T


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

But first Olga and Brad..., Welcome to HTS Home Theater Shack. There are many very knowledgeable people here at HTS many Audio and Video professionals. Some with grad level degrees and beyond, others with many years exp and still others with a nice balance of both.
Discussions can be interesting, sometimes tricky. 

I hope you both have some fun here.


----------



## untuned (Mar 29, 2012)

I have to start by saying thank you to everyone for your enthusiasm in what I have done and to thank Gregr for your interest and thorough evaluation of what can be achieved.

I must admit that I have never had anything close to a dedicated HT and I can't promise I'll use everything that I post on here. I am presenting ideas on subjects I have no knowledge of in order to gain some understanding how this all works. My new house is in the beginning stages of being built and hopefully by the time I move in I'll have a small foundation of know-how to work with.

I don't like the mundane or "classic" looks of certain things so I try to add a twist somewhere in the plan and hopefully come out with something original. This is where my panels come into play. I really like the idea of suspending them from the ceiling though. I have already pondered the idea of creating something similar to what I have now except it will cover the entire ceiling. Maybe making some of the panels out of foam in key locations but, make them blend in.

If wood is out of the question then I'll have to scratch the idea and bring out another one. I have about 30 notepads full of ideas I need to get out and sort through. 

BTW--if what I describe makes no sense, give me a day and I'll have a fresh sketch to help visualize (just about everything I do is hand drawn.....I can do a little on sketchup though.... I just prefer pencil.)

Thanks again guys and I look forward to building my ultimate HT!:T


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Congratulations on your new house, sounds like a great opportunity to express what your all about. A dedicated Home Theater or multi purpose Home Theater. Sounds like you have ideas already and plan to add a few more as well.

Great*** Just keep posting your thoughts, ideas, questions and keep us informed on your progress. Brad if you do start any additional threads please make a reference to it on your signature line. I believe by writing the title of your new thread (cut and paste the title from the title bar of the thread) in your signature line just as written (it becomes meta-data) it will highlight the text so we can click on the text and go directly to that thread.

It seems the more you write the greater the number of curious and helpful will show an interest. I believe before long you will have others who are finishing building their HT's or in the process now will and others who have completed theirs will want to share their knowledge and experience with you and they especially will want to help because it keeps their experience fresh and they are still learning from their experiences as they relate those to you. Its a "Win-Win"

Play fair with the other kids and stay safe.

One more thought on the art..., for sound/acoustic treatment it is better than flat wall surfaces so you can really put them anywhere but I believe Bryan mentioned toward the back on the side walls will be helpful. In this case lag bolting directly to the wall is fine as well. Two lag bolts will hold these in place..., using four lags and you will never pull these free if you wanted to..., as always pre-drill 1.5" - 2" into the center of the wall stud using a 5/32" drill-bit for a 5/16" lag screw.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh by the way you do not need to follow any of my ideas or anybody's ideas this is your and your family's home. Sometimes though what I or anybody else says along with things you know and thoughts others have inspire you in a whole new direction, Please do not feel obligated to me for anything. I would be excited for you I love moments like that..., the "Ah Ha!!!" moment and then as soon as you start work on that plan the universe falls into alignment and all of your hopes and dreams fall into place all of your plans then fall into place before your eyes..., shoot I'm going to be bumin now if that doesn't happen...

Nah just kidding. Its your dream. Just do it!!!


----------



## olga66 (Feb 14, 2012)

Greg, you are right about flat wall  we made some acoustical test and study of my panels compare with same size flat panels (to eliminate edges effect) and it was interesting. Impulse response (-dB) was measured in 30 positions (0-180 deg - instead of rotating table in reverberation room  and showing appropriate polar pressure response somewhere from 400 - 450 HZ.
About place for panel - I would commend to try this tool, it is pretty self-explained
http://www.acoustic.ua/forms/calculator4.en.html


----------



## untuned (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow Gregr.... your pretty passionate about this aren't you! It's a good thing this site is full of people like you.

Olga-- your work is really nice and I really enjoy the fact that it's all recycled. 98% of my work is from recycled auto parts and dead wood from the walnut trees on my uncles land. I am seriously considering creating something simliar to what you do. Like Gregr has stated, I am going to start another thread elsewhere in the forum as I feel this one has run it's course.


----------



## aiwasusan (Mar 12, 2021)

I think it is better to use wood acoustic grooved panels . It can be used as both sound absorption and decoration panel with perforations on both sides and grooves on face side.


----------



## kevinmagno (Apr 8, 2021)

*Wooden Screen Door Movable Partition Acoustical Partition Wall*

HuiAcoustics has a professional production line for each acoustic material such as steel acoustic door. As the pioneer in the design and manufacture of acoustic wall and ceiling materials, we are a young, energetic and fast growing company in Guangzhou, China. What we value is reputation and service, what we sell is quality and technology.

*Wood Screen Doors Movable Partitions Acoustic Door Partition Wall*

Products

Soundproof 2Lb Mass Loaded Vinyl Barrier Made In China
Partition Wall Sliding Door Acoustical Wall Steel Panel
HUI ACOUSTICS Soundproofing Materials Mesh Fabric Panel for Cinema
Sound Reduction Polyester Fabric Panel for Acoustic Room
HUI ACOUSTICS Micro Perforated Acoustical Panel for Echo Reduction
Wood Grooved Acoustical Board for For Conference Center

We have been exporting sound insulation door, acoustic partition and other acoustical materials to Canada, Sri Lanka, Malaysia, United States, Bangladesh, Turkey, India, Italy, Venezuela, United Kingdom, Cameroon, Andorra, etc.

Application

Our Sound Proof Fabric Acoustic Wall Panel for Assembly Hall can be used at almost any project that need acoustical solution, such as television studios, churches, theatres, multi-purpose rooms, plants, sports centers etc.

HuiAcoustics is a professional manufacturer and supplier of different kinds of acoustic materials. Since its inception, HuiAcoustics with professional, honest, progressive spirit are committed to using our fountain products to improve customers' market competitiveness, and beautify the living environment.

Recent Cases

Conference Rooms of Jordan Road Fire Department; West China University Conference Room; Tianheng Hotel; Gansu Province Provincial Government Office; Guangzhou Pui Ching College; Stadium of Zhejiang Daily; Wenzhou Grand Theatre, etc.


*Our URL*: Steel Acoustic Door Steel Doors Steel Swing Door Insulation – HUI ACOUSTICS


----------

